# ETABS 2013 full version



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

Etabs 2013 Installer
323 MB 
Etabs 2013 Full Installer only 


http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS2013Setup.exe

Etabs 2013 Full Installer only 32bit & 64bit
الرابط 624 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/1668839905/ETABS%202013.rar



الرخصه للنسخه التجريبيه crack
الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/rar/7YySFzBF/Etabslic.html 

كلمة السر:

civilea


hassananas قال:


> روابط جديده اضافيه
> 
> CSI ETABS 2013 v13.1.1 (x32/x64 )
> 
> ...





ارجوا التجربه وابداء الراي وان اشتغل لا تنسوني من دعائكم لان اليوم سيكون نقله في الهندسه الانشائيه

رابط ثاني للنسخة الاحدث وهو من رفع المهندس Joker 



eng-joker قال:


> الاصدار من البرنامج في بداية المشاركة هي للاصدار القديم من البرنامج . الاصدار الحديث هو 13.1.1 وروابط التحميل من هنا للنسختين 32 و 64 بت:
> 
> http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS201311Setup.exe
> 
> ...


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

Trial License. Copy and paste in program directory


----------



## saleh111 (12 أغسطس 2013)

يا اخي روح الله يزوجك 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## أبو نادر (12 أغسطس 2013)

لم يعمل الكراك ...
نرجو شرح طريقة العمل ان كان ممكنا


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا كل عام وأنت بخير 
ثانيا جزيل الشكر على العيديه (هدية العيد) وعلى هذا الصيد الثميين جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
جارى التحميل وان شاء الله سوف نستكمل دوره الزلازل على هذا الاصدار الجديد 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## moss2000 (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
مع تحياتي
البارودى


----------



## adel safwat (12 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن توضيح كيفيه التفعيل


----------



## adel safwat (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا من حيث لا تحتسب
في انتظار ابداعات مهندسنا / أسامه نواره لاستكمال الدوره


----------



## م.طاهر (12 أغسطس 2013)

الاخ الكريم البرنامج لا يعمل بعد استبدال الملف


----------



## boushy (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير 
لكن لازالت قائمة التفاصيل الانشائية لا تعمل
بوركت اخي


----------



## march15 (12 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على البرنامج وأرجو أن توضحوا فقط كيفية تفعيل البرنامج ..


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

Trial License. Copy and paste in program directory
فك الملف والصق الملف في المجلد والله اعلم


----------



## moaad1978 (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## adel safwat (12 أغسطس 2013)

و لكن قائمة detailing لا تعمل هل من علاج لهذه المشكله و شكرا


----------



## احمدص (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## abu_nazar (12 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على هذه العيدية سلمت يداك وبارك الله بك


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

رابط اخر :


http://uploadboy.com/kgoacmb7b3vq.html

كلمة السر

www.civilea.com

لا تنسونا من دعاكم 
يا اخوان واللهي لينفك كله خطوه خطوه وكله بامر الله


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

ETABS 2013 full version 

Etabs 2013 13.1.1




http://uploadboy.com/s841m8jidetb.html
http://uploadboy.com/j9icdea8g7ru.html


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

ارجوا من الزملاء ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه القسوى فاليوم هو نقله في تاريخ مستخدمي ال etabs


----------



## freemanghassan (12 أغسطس 2013)

تم التنصيب بنجاح .. جزاك الله كل خير وألف شكر .. 

هذه صورة للتشغيل أول مرة بعد التنصيب


----------



## hassananas (12 أغسطس 2013)

ارجوا منك اضافة الصوره ان امكن


----------



## أبو نادر (12 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بكم...
نجح التفعيل ولكن التفاصيل الانشائية المنتظرة لم تعمل
وظهرت رسالة الخطأ التالية


----------



## أبو نادر (12 أغسطس 2013)

يظهر لي والله اعلم ان هذه النسخة ultimate ولكنها بهذا الكراك تصبح مثل نسخة ال ETABS2013Eval
لاحظ اسم الكراك trail 
اي اننا ما استفدنا حقيقة من هذا الكراك
وما زلنا بحاجة لكراك يفعل لنا خيار التفاصيل detailing التي ستقلب مفهومنا للايتابس
وما النا في الايتابس الجديد الا تحسن القدرات التمثيلية في النمذجة وال detailing

ويبقى اخونا المهندس حسان انس جديرا بكل تقدير على جهده


----------



## Eng / A.E (12 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

خلال تصفحي وبحثي عن كراك لايتاب 2013 وجدتُ هذا الرابط على اليوتيوب لكراك مفترض للبرنامج ولم استطع تحميله بسبب مشاكل فنية عندي في النت عندي فأرجو ممن يستطيع تحميله إرفاقه فربما يكون فيه المقصود والله تعالى أعلم,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bbpRD1OL5E


----------



## أبو نادر (12 أغسطس 2013)

يبدو ان الملف في الفيديو غير قابل للتحميل المجاني:83:


----------



## anass81 (12 أغسطس 2013)

hassananas قال:


> ارجوا من الزملاء ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه القسوى فاليوم هو نقله في تاريخ مستخدمي ال etabs


تم
جزاك الله خيراً أخي حسان


----------



## alselk2010 (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم اخيرا هنشتغل علىEtabs 2013 
احب اوضح شىء بسيط ان السيريال ده تجريبى بس للنسخة الاصلية ومن اهم مزايا هذا السيريال (للنسخة الكاملة ) به مزايا كثيرة جدا :
1 - تم الان بالنجاح تصدير الجداول الى الاكسل وعمل copy لها بعكس النسخة التجريبية
2- تم تصدير table report الى word بعكس النسخة التجربيبة كنت لا تستطيع انك تاخذ copy او تصدر للورد
3- يكفى توفير الوقت فى عمل shells فى الايتاب القديم واهلا ب automatic mesh مثل السيف دى اهم ميزة عندى صراحة كنت بتعب جدا فى عمل dxf للايتاب القديم 
وجارى باذن الله تعالى تجربة detalling والحمد لله على هذه المزايا
واكرر لصاحب الموضوع جزاك الله كل خير على هذا السيريال


----------



## eng-joker (12 أغسطس 2013)

الاصدار من البرنامج في بداية المشاركة هي للاصدار القديم من البرنامج . الاصدار الحديث هو 13.1.1 وروابط التحميل من هنا للنسختين 32 و 64 بت:

http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS201311Setup.exe

http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS201311Setup64.exe

والكراك للبرنامج من الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/jUGI57Nf/lservrc.html

انسخ الملف للمسار التالي:



> x64 -> c:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\ETABS 2013\
> x32 -> c:\Program Files (x86)\Computers and Structures\ETABS 2013_x32\



:56:


----------



## mohammad1011 (12 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي على هذا العمل رائع

انا املك نسخة Etabs 2013 Evaluation صالحة لمدة عام 
فما الفرق بينها وبين نسخة مكركة
الرجاء الاجابة


----------



## engnieer_moh (12 أغسطس 2013)

الله اكبر اخيرا
ياجماعة والله البرنامج اشتغل عندى بكامل كفائته وكمان قائمة detailing &export 
شكرا جزيلا مهندس حسان على هذه الهدية
انا سمعت ياجماعة ان بعض المواقع بتبيع الليسن ده للبرنامج ب250 دولار


----------



## engnieer_moh (12 أغسطس 2013)

توضيح بسيط 
لا تستخدم النسخة evulation مع هذا الليسن 
لكن استخدم النسخة الذى رفعها مهندس حسان انس فى هذه المشاركة 
شكرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخبر وتقبل الله منا ومنكم ...
جزاكم الله خير مهندس حسان على الهدية القيمة 
مبدئيا الكراك يعمل عندي ..فقط انبه الى ان الكرك للنسخة الكاملة وليس للنسخة التجريبية ...


----------



## Hind Aldoory (12 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم... جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود... الرجاء اعادة رفع الكراك لاني لم اتمكن من تحميله؟؟؟؟


----------



## markedmark (12 أغسطس 2013)

engnieer_moh قال:


> الله اكبر اخيرا
> ياجماعة والله البرنامج اشتغل عندى بكامل كفائته وكمان قائمة detailing &export
> شكرا جزيلا مهندس حسان على هذه الهدية
> انا سمعت ياجماعة ان بعض المواقع بتبيع الليسن ده للبرنامج ب250 دولار



ممكن اعرف هو الكراك اشتغل على انهى نسخه بالظبط


----------



## markedmark (12 أغسطس 2013)

هو كل شئ شغال يا جماعه ما عدا export ممكن احل المشكله دى ازاى


----------



## eng-joker (12 أغسطس 2013)

@*markedmark*

Open Excel
Open tables in Etabs -> Display -> Show Tables
Then, select table to be exported to Excel.
Right Click on the Table -> Export to Excel -> It's OK.​


----------



## markedmark (12 أغسطس 2013)

eng-joker قال:


> @*markedmark*
> 
> Open Excel
> Open tables in Etabs -> Display -> Show Tables
> ...



بضغط مفيش حاجه بالشكل ده


----------



## alselk2010 (12 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد انتا بتشتغل على النسخة التجريبية مش الكاملة الى موجوده فى الموضوع


----------



## markedmark (13 أغسطس 2013)

طيب ممكن رابط للنسخه الكامله معلش عشان اللخبطه


----------



## markedmark (13 أغسطس 2013)

فيه نسخه بتنزل من موقع الشركه على طول يا ترى هى دى النسخه المقصوده ولا النسخه الكامله دى فين يا اخوانااااااااااااا ياريت حد ينزل رابط ليها انا اتلخبطت


----------



## eng-joker (13 أغسطس 2013)

تحميل النسخة الكاملة (الاصدار الأخير 13.1.1) من المشاركة رقم #28


----------



## markedmark (13 أغسطس 2013)

مهو ده يا هندسه الى انا شغال عليه والتفعيل المرفق معاه بس قائمه export مش شغاله واسف انى زهقتكم


----------



## march15 (13 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو من عمل لديه البرنامج أن يوضح الخطوات التفعيل بالتفصيل ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (13 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا والاخوه الاعضاء الذين ساهموا بمشاركاتهم للايضاح *


----------



## ميمو الاول (13 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - لو سمحتوا يا اخوانا المهندسين فى الصفحة الان - انا متلغبط ايها رابط اعمل عليه وايها كراك- افيدونا بالله عليكم


----------



## أبو نادر (13 أغسطس 2013)

حمل احد الرابطين الاول 32 والثاني 64
ثم الكراك 
http://installs.csiberkeley.com/soft...01311Setup.exe

http://installs.csiberkeley.com/soft...311Setup64.exe

والكراك للبرنامج من الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/jUGI57Nf/lservrc.html


----------



## amm70 (13 أغسطس 2013)

رائع وجاري التجربه...ارجوا توضيح ماهي مميزات هذا الاصدار عن الاصدار السابق من البرنامج


----------



## hoiymn (13 أغسطس 2013)

_For honesty, *it works well* for both detailing & export without any apparent error messages

However , I have run some Examples extracted from the Program literature itself
(Analysis Examples & Design Examples}__(verification}

Thanks to everybody who has contributed, meanly Eng. hassananas 
_​


----------



## moss2000 (13 أغسطس 2013)

البرنامج يعمل جيدا - ولكن اعتقد من الافضل استخدام النسخة 32 مثل باقي المجموعة
مع تحياتي 
البارودي


----------



## march15 (13 أغسطس 2013)

حتى الان لم استطع تفعيل النسخة


----------



## تنوب قنوى (13 أغسطس 2013)

******
يمنع وضع إعلانات ربحية في منتدانا


----------



## حمدي شققي (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## march15 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng / A.E (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشكورين يا مهندسين على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

الكراك شغال وقائمة Detailing شغالة والحمد لله,,

ولكن بعد التحليل والتصميم رسومات التسليح التي ظهرت عندي هي منظور ثلاثي للجسور والاعمدة كل واحدة لحالها دون قياسات فلا أدري هل دور الايتاب في رسم التسليح مقتصر على ذلك أم أنه الممكن الحصول على المزيد من الرسومات التفصيلية فأرجو من المهندسين مساعدتنا في كيفية ذلك,,


----------



## Abdo Essam (14 أغسطس 2013)

*لمن لديه مشكله ،، فليتفضل هنا

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater

*​


----------



## خنجر نون (14 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المجهود الكبيير ده ... لان صح اعرف موقع يبيع الرخصة $300 .


----------



## خنجر نون (14 أغسطس 2013)

كان ليا طلب اخر مفيد للجميع .. لو ممكن تتحصل على http://www.civilax.com/2013/06/cad-details-library.html اكون شاكرا جدا ...


----------



## hassananas (14 أغسطس 2013)

رجاء الى الاخوة الاساتذه الكرام اكمال دورة ال etabs 
واخص الاخ الحبيب اسامه نواره النواره على جهوده المميزه

ارجوا ان نتابع عما قريب وشكرا لاخوتي جميعا مشاعرهم الطيبه
اخوكم حسان


----------



## yagoub omer (14 أغسطس 2013)

the link that you have loaded did not work


----------



## eng.sami maqdisi (14 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم...
شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن واجهتني مشكله في البرنامج "مع العلم بأن البنامج تم تفعيله " بالشكل الصحيح ولكن عند اختباري له لا يعمل تحليل انشائي للملف المارد تحليله ..مرفق بالصور.... نتمنى المساعده


----------



## yagoub omer (14 أغسطس 2013)

الأخ/الكريم
الرابط للكراك لا يعمل نرجو شرح أكثر


----------



## eng.aim91 (14 أغسطس 2013)

يا جماعة بعد إذنكم هل تم التفعيل كده كما موضح بالصورة .. !؟ يلاحظ وجود كلمة Stand Alone Trial Licence
أنا نزلت النسخة الكاملة V13.1.1 والكراك في مكانه السليم زي ما المهندس قال في المشاركة 28

​


----------



## mousabadr (14 أغسطس 2013)

eng.sami maqdisi قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 92644السلام عليكم...
> شكرا اخي الكريم على البرنامج وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ولكن واجهتني مشكله في البرنامج "مع العلم بأن البنامج تم تفعيله " بالشكل الصحيح ولكن عند اختباري له لا يعمل تحليل انشائي للملف المارد تحليله ..مرفق بالصور.... نتمنى المساعده


غير اسم الملف الفولدر الذى بعد ال dمن العربية الى الانجليزية


----------



## pato_houssam (14 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم

Etabs 2013 Tutorials by Morrison Ingenieros

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOl-0tpRSQRxAVdUm8LgVTtQIGLtMuLPe


----------



## mohamedfrah (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (18 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور انا متظر الكراك من اجل انزل تعليمي للبرنامج


----------



## sammmmy (19 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا اكتير على مجهوداتك العظيمة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (19 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله جنة الفردوس الاعلى لم قدمته لنا 

بس ضهرت لي هدا الرسالة عند تشغيل البرنامج هل يقصد عام فقط 




اللهم رضاك عنا


----------



## أبو نادر (20 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

الاخوة الاكارم هل جربتم هذه النسخة 2013
هل من ملاحظات حولها

اريد ان اسأل عن طريقة لتصدير الموديل الى اصدارات سابقة من البرنامج 
مثلا الاستشاري يعمل حصرا على ايتاب 9 
وانا عملت الموديل على ايتاب 2013 
ولم استطيع عمل تصدير لاي شكل يعمل على الاصدار 9

فهل من طريقة لعمل ذلك؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.sami maqdisi (20 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## hassananas (21 أغسطس 2013)

روابط جديده اضافيه 

CSI ETABS 2013 v13.1.1 (x32/x64 )

Size: 357.3/338.9 MB


رابط الموقع 
http://www.csiamerica.com/
ملاحظه :

Disable internet connection & Click Close.
Check LAVteam.nfo



http://filepost.com/files/37b5e9e9/etacs1332b1311.rar
http://rapidgator.net/file/8a254e0346c89a340d2878ae3e102f45/etacs1332b1311.rar.html
http://luckyshare.net/1519207021/etacs1332b1311.rar
http://letitbit.net/download/57975.5c70809a22d7f8ecb7980d7b68d4/etacs1332b1311.rar.html
http://ul.to/niitgj3b
http://vip-file.com/download/52440.5c70809a22d7f8ecb7980d7b68d4/etacs1332b1311.rar.html


CSI ETABS 2013 v13.1.1 x64

http://filepost.com/files/2d5b836f/etacs1364b1311.rar
http://rapidgator.net/file/afd096e78fd7c6901153874b46385083/etacs1364b1311.rar.html
http://luckyshare.net/5658261888/etacs1364b1311.rar
http://letitbit.net/download/46403.446f2fb1e25199d870189fc82a6d/etacs1364b1311.rar.html
http://ul.to/ndtii6p6
http://vip-file.com/download/43674.446f2fb1e25199d870189fc82a6d/etacs1364b1311.rar.html

الكراك مرفق
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم وترحموا على اموات المسلمين


----------



## eng_m.magdi (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبو نادر (22 أغسطس 2013)

عن تجربة اولية ....
البرنامج مازال يحتاج لتحديثات استدراكية
مثلا عند اجراء حل تجد ان الكمرات والاعمدة التي عرفتها تغيرت واخذت قطاعات اخرى
ومرات يتوقف ال design ولا يعطي نتائج 
والاهم انه لايوجد تصدير الى الاصدارات السابقة 
مما يجعلك تضطر مثلي لاعادة العمل من جديد على نسخة قديمة لاني الاستشاري لا يعرف النسخة الجديدة وانت غير قادر على اقحامه بها لاسباب عديدة كلها تصب في تأخير العمل


----------



## احمد حمزاوى (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. كامل كراوي (23 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
عند محاولة تحميل ملف الكراك من الموقع 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/7YySFzBF/Etabslic.html
تظهر رسالة تفيد بأن هذا الملف خاص بالناشر حصراً، يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف أو تفعيله
أما بالنسبة للنسخة 2013.1.1 فملف الكراك الخاصة بها لم يعمل، حيث طلب البرنامج بعد تنصيبه على رقم تسلسلي serial number يرجى توضيح عملية التفعيل


----------



## hassananas (23 أغسطس 2013)

ملاحظه :

Disable internet connection & Click Close.


----------



## waelhuhu (23 أغسطس 2013)

hassananas قال:


> روابط جديده اضافيه
> 
> CSI ETABS 2013 v13.1.1 (x32/x64 )
> 
> ...



لو سمحتم هل هذا نفس الـTrial Licence والتي هي لمدة 365 يوم ؟


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (23 أغسطس 2013)

الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (24 أغسطس 2013)

وانا بفرد هذه البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ظهرت معايا مشكله .... وقبل مااقول المشكله كل الشكر للاخوه اللي سهمت في وصول هذه النسخه الينا .. اما بالنسبه للمشكله فانا ارفقتها ع هيئه صوره وفيها بيطلب مني >>>>>>>>>> ( activiton key )


----------



## hassananas (25 أغسطس 2013)

ملاحظه :

Disable internet connection & Click Close


medicine ETABS 13.1.1
http://www.4shared.com/file/jUGI57Nf/lservrc.html

just copy "lservrc" file to:

C:\Program Files\Computers and Structures\ETABS 2013\

Full working


----------



## ميمو الاول (25 أغسطس 2013)

بعد عمل الموديل قمت بمحاولة اخراجة dxf ولكن لم يخرج الموديل !!!!! هل من مساعدة؟


----------



## ميمو الاول (25 أغسطس 2013)

ومرفق الصورة للتوضيح


----------



## abdeelmalek (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير 
بوركت اخي 







الف خير 
لكن لازالت قائمة التفاصيل الانشائية لا تعمل
بوركت اخي


----------



## aadam (29 أغسطس 2013)

eng.elkhatieb قال:


> وانا بفرد هذه البرنامج الاكثر من رائع ظهرت معايا مشكله .... وقبل مااقول المشكله كل الشكر للاخوه اللي سهمت في وصول هذه النسخه الينا .. اما بالنسبه للمشكله فانا ارفقتها ع هيئه صوره وفيها بيطلب مني >>>>>>>>>> ( activiton key )
> مشاهدة المرفق 92877



أنا عندي نفس المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solid Snake (31 أغسطس 2013)

احسنتم .. البرنامج شغال مع الكراك لمدة سنة 

لكن قائمة ال detailing لازالت غير متوفرة 

ياريت في حد يساعدنا لحل هذه المشكلة باسرعة الممكنة


----------



## حسام جمال احمد (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا هندسة انا ده اول يوم ليا فى المنتدى و صراحة كنت محتاج البرنامج ده ضرورى :77:


----------



## aaef (3 سبتمبر 2013)

برده البرنامج متاح لفترة سنة مع الكرك حتى ودي الصورة هو كله عنده كدة


----------



## mahmoudzaidu (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*من افضل المشاركات*

مشكور من اجمل المشاركات لهذا الشهر برجاء تنزيل تعليم البرنامج ان امكن جزاكم الله خير


----------



## زكريا طرباى (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس عبده انا نزلت etab 2013 ولكن عند التصدير للسيف لايصدر اغلب الاحمال برغم اختيارى لها ويعطى رسالة system memory error in defining array sload caselinestat


----------



## زكريا طرباى (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس عبده انا نزلت etab 2013 ولكن عند التصدير للسيف لايصدر اغلب الاحمال برغم اختيارى لها ويعطى رسالة system memory error in defining array sload caselinestat


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

تم التحميل وعمل الكراك

واشتغل البرنامج 100%

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## hossamkatab (10 سبتمبر 2013)

يوجد خطا وحدات قيم العزوم على البلاطات


----------



## زكريا طرباى (10 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزين نسخة تانيه من سيف 2013 لا دى مش شغالة كويس وبها مشاكل فى التصدير للسيف


----------



## حويزي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

menu bar+ detailing+start detaling


----------



## said_hu2000 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة/مدنية (13 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد..عاشت الايادي


----------



## abu saif (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جاري التحميل
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زكريا طرباى (21 سبتمبر 2013)

النسخ دى كلها مش بتصدر للسيف لو حد عنده نسخ جديدة ينزلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد على (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امل محمد فارس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hoop (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء عدم استخدام برامج التحليل اللانشائي الغير مرخصة خاصة في التصميم الفعلى.

تستطيع استخدامها في التدريب عليها فقط لأن الكراك يعمل على تشوية النتائج.

وشكرا...........


----------



## rasheed_1 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا.....ونفع بكم دائما


----------



## بسام البيات (25 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atefsamuel (25 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## MHSala7 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم يا جماعه هو قايمه edit مافيهاش autorelabel all ليه في اصدار 2013 ؟؟
ولا هو موجود في قيمه تانيه !!؟


----------



## husseinhun (3 أكتوبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## husseinhun (3 أكتوبر 2013)

:4::15::77:


----------



## maname (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*thank*

thank


----------



## maname (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*etab*

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mina2 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## anass81 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع
جزى الله خيرا الاستاذ حسان على افادته


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
نرجوا اعادة رفع الكرك , بارك الله فيكم,,,


----------



## Eng.zeky (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
برجاء اعادة رفع الكرك 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hassananas (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ETABS 2013 13.1.2


الوابط الجديده لتحديث نسخة ال ETABS 2013 13.1

343 Meg 32 Bit Edition


http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS2013v1312Setup.exe
326Meg 64 Edition


http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS2013v1312Setup64.exe

ETABS 2013 13.1.2 

ETABS 2013 13.1.2 Enhancements 

Significant enhancements included in ETABS 2013 v13.1.2:

Concrete frame design and shear wall design using the AS 3600-09/NZS 3101-06 codes have been updated for Amendment No. 3 in 2011 affecting the seismic load combinations.
Multiple enhancements have been made to shear wall design using the Eurocode 2-2004 code for the uniform-reinforcing and section-designer section options.
The output table Modal Direction Factors, primarily used for Chinese design, has been enhanced to include the contribution of all mass in the structure, not just the mass in rigid diaphragm constraints.
Database tables can now be exported to an XML file that can be opened by Microsoft Access, allowing the export to Access on machines that do not have it installed.
The loads from staged-construction load cases can now be exported to SAFE.
Multiple enhancements have been made to the import of .DXF files for floor plans, 3D models, and grid systems.
Multiple enhancements have been made to the import and export of IFC 4 files.
Multiple enhancements have been made to the import of SDNF files.
Multiple enhancements have been made to the import of CIS/2 files.
Many additional Open API functions have been implemented. 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## hassananas (11 أكتوبر 2013)

365 days trial License:

رابط الكراك :

http://uploadboy.com/kgoacmb7b3vq.html

www.civilea.com


----------



## quty (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الكراك محمي بكلمة سر لو تكرمت ماهي كلمة السر لفتح الملف


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أكتوبر 2013)

hassananas قال:


> 365 days trial license:
> 
> رابط الكراك :
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود المبذول 
ولكن الكراك لايعمل للاصدار 2013- v13.1.2
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hassananas (12 أكتوبر 2013)

www.civilea.com


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أكتوبر 2013)

hassananas قال:


> www.civilea.com



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​مرفق الكراك بعد تنزيله من الموقع المذكور 
ولكن هذا الكراك لايعمل مع الاصدار 13.1.2
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## abohammed (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ألم يتوفر الكراك بعد؟!!!!!!


----------



## محمد مجدى عيد (26 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن من فضلكم حد من الإخوة الأفاضل يتفضل مشكورآ ويرفع ملف الكراك تانى لأن الرابط مش شغال وأنا محتاجه جدآآآ


----------



## Engineer_7oda (2 فبراير 2014)

شكرا يا بشمهندسين


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (26 مارس 2014)

ياريت يابشمهندسين كراك ايتاب 9 لو سمحتوا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جلجاخ (15 أبريل 2014)

*ادخل على هذا الرابط*



يمنع وضع روابط صفحات شخصية

المشرف


----------



## ghtfaan (24 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## allam habsa (2 يوليو 2014)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kranshy (15 يوليو 2014)

الرابط غير مفعل ممكن الارسال مره اخره او رابط اخر


----------



## kranshy (15 يوليو 2014)

:28:الرابط غير مفعل ممكن الارسال مره اخره او رابط اخر


----------



## maher Ja (22 يوليو 2014)

اريد طريقة فتح ملف ايتاب مدروس على نسخة 2013 ونريد فتحه في نسخة ادنى مثل ايتاب 8


----------



## maher Ja (22 يوليو 2014)

الاحظ وجود اسئلة من الاعضاء ولا اجد اجوبة ---اين اجد جواب سؤالي وشكرا


----------



## moneb (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حذيفه محمد (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوورررر


----------



## waddah k (5 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## nashaat52 (6 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يوجد keY حديث.


----------



## eng hema (15 ديسمبر 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVU_m8PVbSo


----------



## اكرم معالي (19 يناير 2015)

مرحبا يا جماعة انا كنت منزل البرنامج وشغال معايه اليوم وقف وطلب مني تفعيل رجعت عملتو كراك بس ما اشتغل ... حذفتو ونزلتو وجبت نسخة تانيه كمان وعملتلها كراك ما اشتغلت وبضل يعطيني مشكلة بالرخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## samehemary79 (19 يناير 2015)

اكرم معالي قال:


> مرحبا يا جماعة انا كنت منزل البرنامج وشغال معايه اليوم وقف وطلب مني تفعيل رجعت عملتو كراك بس ما اشتغل ... حذفتو ونزلتو وجبت نسخة تانيه كمان وعملتلها كراك ما اشتغلت وبضل يعطيني مشكلة بالرخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر



نفس المشكلة عندي بالاضافة لبرنامج سيف 2014 كمان


----------



## zaina90 (24 يناير 2015)

thx


----------



## احمد بدة (24 يناير 2015)

zine eddine قال:


> كراك لاعادة تفعيل برنامج الايتابس 2013
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/5tm6679btu9bkku/Eta-1321-AC_MegaEngLib.com.rar
> منقول..
> pasee.=*MegaEngLib.com*
> ...




الكراك شغال على اصدار *CSI ETABS 2013 version 13.1.3
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t403563.html​
​


----------



## nawalid6 (25 يناير 2015)

اكرم معالي قال:


> مرحبا يا جماعة انا كنت منزل البرنامج وشغال معايه اليوم وقف وطلب مني تفعيل رجعت عملتو كراك بس ما اشتغل ... حذفتو ونزلتو وجبت نسخة تانيه كمان وعملتلها كراك ما اشتغلت وبضل يعطيني مشكلة بالرخصة ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


غير التاريخ علي الجهاز


----------



## medokamel (22 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم مفيش و لا رابط بيفتح حد يرد علينا


----------



## عبد الرزاق بكور (13 أبريل 2015)

اريد برنامج ايتاب النسخة الحديثة شكرا


----------



## انس مصطفى (13 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم... هذا كراك لبرنامج 2013 باحدث نسخة وهو فعال وانا جربته وشغال عندي 100%..
بالتوفيق


----------



## Engineer86 (10 يونيو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل!!!


----------



## eng ahmed fawzy (20 فبراير 2016)

الاينكات كلها لا تعمل يرجى تزويدنا بنسخه كاملة حيث انى اعانى من تفعيله


----------



## eng md (26 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا جربت كل هذه الكراكات ولم اجد اي حل حتي الان


----------

